# Make my icons smaller



## Nik00117 (Jan 8, 2007)

this my my current desktop.










I would like to make the icons far smaller. They are annoyly large. I'm sure theres a setting in vista for this but I have been unable to find it.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Right-Click the desktop -> View -> Classic Icons.
That's as small as I've been able to get them.


----------



## Nik00117 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks, its the size I wanted.


----------



## sycko (Mar 29, 2006)

or u can press the controll key and move the mouse up and down to get the icons to the exact size u want


----------



## nbtheone (Dec 29, 2005)

sycko said:


> or u can press the controll key and move the mouse up and down to get the icons to the exact size u want


It's the mouse wheel up and down.


----------

